# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  marigsby

## Airicist

youtube.com/marigsby

----------


## Airicist

Talking Skull 

 Published on Sep 10, 2014




> This 3d printed talking skull uses an arduino to decode the sound and control a servo motor. More information at Thingiverse.com and Instructables.com

----------


## Airicist

Patti Cake 

 Published on Oct 11, 2014




> This is a talking cupcake. You record your own message, up to 20 seconds, and the cupcake will repeat whenever someone walks by. More information can be found on thingiverse.com or instructables.com

----------

